# Elgin pocket watch



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi All,

New to the forum, and this is my first post. My father gave me a vintage Elgin pocket watch many years ago. It never ran a full 24 hours on one wind. Knowing nothing about pocket watches I guess this is probably a weak spring. Anyhow, tha doesn't bother me - I never used it for keeping accurate time.

But I want to get it cleaned up. Some dust particles are trapped between the crysatl and the dial face. Can anyone recommend a repairer (in the London area) who can do this?

Many thanks

http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/nobleora/media/Watches/RIMG0572-lo.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

BTW, how do you access your own posts to correct typos, or amend?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum! Can't help with the watch, but you can edit your posts by tapping on the 'edit' button at the bottom left of every post you make. However, you only have around 15 minutes to do this, after that you won't be able to change anything unless you ask a mod.


----------



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Roger,

I guess I timed out 2 minutes ago!

Too bad, on other forums I belong to you can edit your own posts (and even delete them) any time.

Looks like I messed up my first photo upload too. Again, different set-up from other forums - I'm on a learning curve!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Noble Ox said:


> Thanks Roger,
> 
> I guess I timed out 2 minutes ago!
> 
> ...


 I see that your pic is from Photobucket. Click on the 'direct' link so that it copies, then paste it in here. It will show as code momentarily, then should display....like this...


----------



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Here goes...

http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj626/nobleora/Watches/RIMG0572-lo.jpg


----------



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Still not getting the Photobucket image to upload.

And I'll be darned if I can find the "edit" button you mentioned in the bottom left corner... 



Noble Ox said:


> Still not getting the Photobucket image to upload.
> 
> And I'll be darned if I can find the "edit" button you mentioned in the bottom left corner...












OK, third time lucky...!


----------



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi again,

Can anyone recommend a place in or near London where I can get this old Elgin pocket watch cleaned up?

I gave it to a watch repair shop in Bangkok, and all they succeeded in doing was make the crystal fall out (I have no idea how to get it in again), and wind the spring up so tight it doesn't run any longer (used to get 7-8 hours out of it by NOT fully winding).

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a place which services pocket watches? (Either in London or Bangkok.....if possible)

Thanks!


----------

